

Image Compression: Seeing what's not there - pg
http://www.ams.org/featurecolumn/archive/image-compression.html#2

======
ivankirigin
There was a piece at the new Institute for the Contemporary Arts in Boston.
The whole exhibit had interplay with the digital side of life, but one of my
faves was a blown up picture of a bomb exploding with very low compression
quality. Those 8x8 bins so common to image compression routines were a few
inches across. Looking close, it was easy to imagine an ideal, abstract
contour in each 8x8 square, despite the clear picture from afar. I liked that
effect a lot.

I think it was part of Super Vision, which looks to not be part of the
permanent collection.
<http://www.icaboston.org/exhibitions/exhibit/supervision/>

